# Summarized 2016 WMA results



## oldfatbubba (Feb 16, 2017)

Attached is a link to a report that summarizes 2016-2017 Georgia WMA results in an Excel pivot table.    Note that 2016-2017 results remain incomplete.   Data from several hunts is missing from the DNR's database, especially hunts where GameCheck was used exclusively.

Link to WMA Hunt Summary on One Drive


----------

